# Can't Decide On New TV



## Durvelle27 (Dec 8, 2014)

Looking to upgrade the TV in my man-cave to a 4K display but can't decide between these

*Samsung UN50HU6950FXZA 50" 4k Ultra HD 120Hz Class LED HDTV  - $999*
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Samsung-UN50HU6950FXZA-50-UHD-120Hz-Class-LED-HDTV/37406568

*Sceptre U500CV-UMK 49" 4K Ultra HD 60Hz Class LED HDTV - $499 *
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sceptre-U500CV-UMK-49-4K-Ultra-HD-60Hz-Class-LED-HDTV/39664946

*VIZIO P502ui-B1E 50" 4K Ultra HD 120Hz Full-Array LED Smart TV - $898*
http://www.walmart.com/ip/VIZIO-P502ui-B1E-50-4K-Ultra-HD-120Hz-Full-Array-LED-Smart-TV/38506042


Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Toothless (Dec 8, 2014)

From personal experience, go with Samsung and stay away from Sceptre. 

-Always have had good things come from Samsung

-My Sceptre TV feels so very cheap


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 8, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> From personal experience, go with Samsung and stay away from Sceptre.
> 
> -Always have had good things come from Samsung
> 
> -My Sceptre TV feels so very cheap


how it feels isn't a factor


----------



## RCoon (Dec 8, 2014)

120hz TV screens tend to use crazy interpolation methods, and that doubles input lag. Beware of this when considering playing games on a TV.
Most of the time it isn't "true" 120hz, they're merely adding their own frames, not showing more game-produced frames.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 120hz TV screens tend to use crazy interpolation methods, and that doubles input lag. Beware of this when considering playing games on a TV.


They all have the option to disable that feature and play @60Hz via HDMI 2.0


----------



## RCoon (Dec 8, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> They all have the option to disable that feature and play @60Hz via HDMI 2.0



Samsung then!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Samsung then!


Listed prices aswell


----------



## AsRock (Dec 8, 2014)

Every time i looked at a Vizio i have always like them over most, even over some samsungs.  Best thing here get them from Wal Mart you SHOULD have a 30-90 return so if your not happy just take it back tot he shop.  Here i tried 5 from  our walmart without issue.

Might be a little hassle taking them back and all and just in case the policy has change just ask before buying but i believe it's the same.  When i took mine back the guy who took them of me was surprised and happy that i boxed them as i got them as a lot of people just dump them side way and shit in the box lol.

So i said check if that policy is there just to make sure and get one a time and try them all lol.

As some one else said don't bother with Sceptre they suck*.*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 8, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Every time i looked at a Vizio i have always like them over most, even over some samsungs.  Best thing here get them from Wal Mart you SHOULD have a 30-90 return so if your not happy just take it back tot he shop.  Here i tried 5 from  our walmart without issue.
> 
> Might be a little hassle taking them back and all and just in case the policy has change just ask before buying but i believe it's the same.  When i took mine back the guy who took them of me was surprised and happy that i boxed them as i got them as a lot of people just dump them side way and shit in the box lol.
> 
> So i said check if that policy is there just to make sure and get one a time and try them all lol.


My local Walmart offers 90 Return policy as long as you have the original receipt


----------



## Toothless (Dec 8, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> how it feels isn't a factor


Should I add that the HDMI isn't always "on point" and the picture quality is pretty bad in general?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 8, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Should I add that the HDMI isn't always "on point" and the picture quality is pretty bad in general?


Now that's a good point.


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 8, 2014)

Samsung. They have the best panels. We have some pretty old samsung LCDs and non of them have washed out or lost color but most of the other TVs lost contrast and the blacks ended up blue tinted.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 8, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> My local Walmart offers 90 Return policy as long as you have the original receipt



Yeah been some time just wanted make sure it was still, anyways happy testing .


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 8, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Yeah been some time just wanted make sure it was still, anyways happy testing .


thanks


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Dec 8, 2014)

I prefer LG to Samsung, but since one isn't on your list - get the Samsung.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 8, 2014)

Better check warranty if LG they have some lame ones with some of there stuff.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 9, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Looking to upgrade the TV in my man-cave to a 4K display but can't decide between these
> 
> *Samsung UN50HU6950FXZA 50" 4k Ultra HD 120Hz Class LED HDTV  - $999*
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Samsung-UN50HU6950FXZA-50-UHD-120Hz-Class-LED-HDTV/37406568
> ...



sorry if i'm late but I wouldn't bother with a 4K television

http://www.cnet.com/news/why-ultra-hd-4k-tvs-are-still-stupid/

I would look for a Panasonic or Samsung Plasma instead. 

don't buy from a brick and mortar like Walmart or Bestbuy Magnolia.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> sorry if i'm late but I wouldn't bother with a 4K television
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/why-ultra-hd-4k-tvs-are-still-stupid/
> 
> ...


4K looks great bud and what's wrong with walle world & bestbuy


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 9, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> 4K looks great bud and what's wrong with walle world & bestbuy



you don't need a 4K television. read the article.

look for HiFi stores that sell Plasma televisions, Projectors, Turntables, Speakers, Amplifiers, etc. these stores have ideal lighting conditions and calibrate the televisions. Walmart and Bestbuy run everything in torch mode and sales associates will try to rope you in or sell you something you don't need.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 9, 2014)

Samsung or VIZIO. Can't really go wrong with either.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 9, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> you don't need a 4K television. read the article.
> 
> look for HiFi stores that sell Plasma televisions, Projectors, Turntables, Speakers, Amplifiers, etc. these stores have ideal lighting conditions and calibrate the televisions. Walmart and Bestbuy run everything in torch mode and sales associates will try to rope you in or sell you something you don't need.



OOh said like those HIFI shops never try that ( not as if you buy ther one of the shelf is it ). If you said walmart sell dodgy electronics i could believe has i have had some but with a 90 day return if your not happy is very hard to beat.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> you don't need a 4K television. read the article.
> 
> look for HiFi stores that sell Plasma televisions, Projectors, Turntables, Speakers, Amplifiers, etc. these stores have ideal lighting conditions and calibrate the televisions. Walmart and Bestbuy run everything in torch mode and sales associates will try to rope you in or sell you something you don't need.


Don't know of any where I live.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 9, 2014)

the televisions on display in my HiFi store are all calibrated. my HiFi store doesn't even really sell LED.. they carry the flagship Samsung and LG model but that's it. 

The televisions in Walmart and BestBuy use demo settings or torch mode. when you first turn a television on it will ask you "for home or store?" there is a thread on AVS Forums filled with stories from customers and employees.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> the televisions on display in my HiFi store are all calibrated. my HiFi store doesn't even really sell LED.. they carry the flagship Samsung and LG model but that's it.
> 
> The televisions in Walmart and BestBuy use demo settings or torch mode. when you first turn a television on it will ask you "for home or store?" there is a thread on AVS Forums filled with stories from customers and employees.


But I can calibrate my own tv like all my others. Plus this will be used with a PC as well.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 15, 2014)

Picked up this LG model mostly because of the IPS

http://m.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-49UB8200-led-tv


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 15, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Picked up this LG model mostly because of the IPS
> 
> http://m.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-49UB8200-led-tv


Just bought the 32Lb5600 for our bedroom a week ago and am really happy with it. I have had a 720p lg Plasma for 9 or 10 yrs now that is just starting to show it's age and will replace with a lg ips after c-mas as well. 1080 though.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 15, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Just bought the 32Lb5600 for our bedroom a week ago and am really happy with it. I have had a 720p lg Plasma for 9 or 10 yrs now that is just starting to show it's age and will replace with a lg ips after c-mas as well. 1080 though.


I got a decent bundle deal for $999+Free SH No Tax

Including:

Display
3x HDMI Cables
Power Surge Protector 
Wall Mount
And Screen cleaner


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 15, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I got a decent bundle deal for $999+Free SH No Tax
> 
> Including:
> 
> ...


Mine was a bit of a kafluffle. But long story short. 
Futureshop wanted, on sale, $299.(50 off) None in stock. 2 openbox however @ $265. Not the right t.v. on floor as listed in system so.
Bought Samsung openbox same price. Menus not working. Called customer service next day.
Got *new* 5600 for openbox price plus hdmi to micro usb adapter for her Galaxy for free to ease my troubles.
Funny how they had the t.v. I originally wanted the following day lol. I will be buying from them again just due to the service and free $39 adapter let alone the t.v. itself.
Where did you end up getting yours?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 15, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Mine was a bit of a kafluffle. But long story short.
> Futureshop wanted, on sale, $299.(50 off) None in stock. 2 openbox however @ $265. Not the right t.v. on floor as listed in system so.
> Bought Samsung openbox same price. Menus not working. Called customer service next day.
> Got *new* 5600 for openbox price plus hdmi to micro usb adapter for her Galaxy for free to ease my troubles.
> ...


eBay due to Walmart not having the TV in stock and wanting $300 more


----------

